# Integra DTC-9.8



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.integrahometheater.com/model.cfm?class=Separates&m=DTC-9.8&p=i

I'm wondering if anyone has personal experience with this unit? I actually tried to buy one recently but as my local hifi shop says the supply of these is "a train wreck". I didn't see any formal reviews on my first google attempt. If it meets the claimed S/N spec and has decent processing otherwise, it's a steal for the MSRP.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think Chance was looking at one of these, however, not sure if he ever purchased it.

Other than him... I don't know of anyone else who may have purchased one. Maybe someone will step up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm new to hometheatershack, do you ever organize group buys? This product would be a good candidate.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We really haven't yet, other than for an SPL meter once. I think we will probably need more members before we can get enough interest in a major group buy like this. Retailers like to sell in big quantities on group buys. You are right though, this would make a good one.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

damonrpayne said:


> http://www.integrahometheater.com/model.cfm?class=Separates&m=DTC-9.8&p=i
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has personal experience with this unit? I actually tried to buy one recently but as my local hifi shop says the supply of these is "a train wreck". I didn't see any formal reviews on my first google attempt. If it meets the claimed S/N spec and has decent processing otherwise, it's a steal for the MSRP.


Both the Integra DTC-9.8 and its Onkyo Pro clone, the PR-SC885P, are deeply back-ordered as, for many suggested reasons, Onkyo was simply unprepared for the market response. There are comments on other a/v forums about the units and my review will appear in the January issue of Stereophile.

Kal


----------



## denisincalif (Jan 10, 2008)

> Both the Integra DTC-9.8 and its Onkyo Pro clone, the PR-SC885P, are deeply back-ordered as, for many suggested reasons, Onkyo was simply unprepared for the market response. There are comments on other a/v forums about the units and my review will appear in the January issue of Stereophile.
> 
> Kal


I am most anxious to read your review. I went to the Stereophile web site to try to read it, but the most recent issue available on-line is November 2007. I went ahead and subscribed to Stereophile, thinking that might give me access to more recent issues (and because it looks like a good magazine). But it didn't. And my order confirmation says my first issue will arrive in six to eight weeks, which probably means the February or March issue.

Is the January article out yet? If so, is there any way I can get it without waiting two months for Stereophile to put it on their web site?


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

For those who can't wait for the Stereophile review Secrets did a pretty good review here.


----------



## Magyar (Feb 20, 2007)

I also own this unit since August. If you have any specific question I could probably answer it.

The Secrets review incorrectly mention a "Pure Aidio" mode which is not on this unit, but on it's sister unit the Onkyo Pro 885.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

denisincalif said:


> Is the January article out yet? If so, is there any way I can get it without waiting two months for Stereophile to put it on their web site?


The January issue's been out for a while. You should be able to pick one up at your local newsstand or bookstore. Kal's review is there, and IIRC there is supposed to be a "Part 2".


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Otto said:


> The January issue's been out for a while. You should be able to pick one up at your local newsstand or bookstore. Kal's review is there, and IIRC there is supposed to be a "Part 2".


And mebbe 3, as well. :dizzy:

Kal


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Kal, would you care to post some of your thoughts here as I am qurious as to what you like and dislike about it.
@Magyar, what are your impressions of it?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Hi Kal, would you care to post some of your thoughts here as I am qurious as to what you like and dislike about it.
> @Magyar, what are your impressions of it?


Sorry. I get paid for writing for Stereophile and you can either read the mag or wait until the column is posted on the Stereophile website. :hide: 

OTOH, I would be happy to discuss it after you have read it.

Kal


----------

